
Maybe Silicon Valley could become a thriving, dense metropolis - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/01/a-grand-plan-to-make-silicon-valley-into-an-urban-paradise/266998/
======
gruseom
When was a thriving, dense metropolis ever planned?

~~~
ceph_
NYC?

~~~
gruseom
Was NYC planned? That would surprise me, but I don't know much about the
history of NYC – just enough to lean to Jane Jacobs and not Robert Moses.

------
jacques_chester
Link to the original post by Ken Layne: [http://www.theawl.com/2013/01/is-san-
francisco-the-brooklyn-...](http://www.theawl.com/2013/01/is-san-francisco-
the-brooklyn-to-silicon-valleys-unbuilt-manhattan)

